

Your attention please - InfinityX0
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3001-your-attention-please

======
e2daipi
_"You hear a lot about “quality time” being valuable, but I think quality
attention is invaluable. Giving someone your attention is giving more than
just giving your time."_

These, to me, are disparate sentences. Quality time[1] and time are not the
same. The second sentence is fine, in it's own right; but the first, comparing
the same thing and asserting a difference?

One site comment, _"Life changing!"_. Yup, was for me too…

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_time>

